# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET MVC > سوال: Bundle با آدرس ftp

## fakhravari

با سلام
در Bundle می شود فایل ها در ftp باشد  و در Bundle فراخونی کرد؟

----------


## fakhravari

:متفکر:  سوال واضح نبود؟

----------


## EnKamran

سلام جناب مهندس.
منظور از اف تی پی رو متوجه نشدم، اف تی پی معمولا به همون فضای هاست هم میتونید از طریق اف تی پی وصل بشید البته فكر میكنم منظور شما این هست كه فایلها در سروری باشن كه فقطاف تی پی ساپورت میكنه، اینطور فكر میكنم نمیشه چون اكر فقط اف تی پی ساپورت بشه شما دیكه نمیتونید فایل رو بخونید فقط میتونید دانلود كنید اكر اچ تی تی پی رو هم ساپورت میكنه كه نیازی به این كار نیست،در كل فكر میكنم جواب سسما خیر باشه

----------


## fakhravari

سلام
من فایل ها در ftp اپلود میکنم و ادرس های انها میخوام در bundel در پروژه mvc  بزارم.

وقتی ادرس مستقیم با url در bundel میزارم خطا میده روی ادرس فایل و باید ادرس فیزیکی بزارم

----------


## EnKamran

همین دیگه فكر میكنم آدرس اف تی پی رو نمیتونی استفاده كنی چون پروتوكلش واسه انتقال فایله نه خوندن فایل

----------


## fakhravari

این یه باندل
            var PluginsBundlejs = new Bundle("~/bundles/js/plugins");            PluginsBundlejs.Include(
                  "~/assets/js/jquery.mask.min.js",
                  "~/assets/js/multiselectcheckbox/bootstrap-multiselectcheckbox.min.js",
                  "~/Scripts/CustomScripts/Helpers/PNotifyModule.min.js",
                  "~/Scripts/jquery.blockUI.min.js",
                  "~/Scripts/spin.min.js",
                  "~/Scripts/AlertLoading/PAlert.min.js",
                  "~/Scripts/AlertLoading/PLoading.min.js"
                  );


جای این ها چطور میتونم ادرس لینک اپلود شده ftp بزارم

----------

